# Türkiye çok güzel



## licinio

I would like someone to tell me the meaning of 
Türkiye çok güzel 
I hope it isn't anything gross; if so I apologize in advance and ignore my request!


----------



## Whodunit

Buona sera Licinio, 

la tua frase in turco significa _La Turchia è molto bella_. Per ricevere più informazioni sulla parola turca "güzel", puoi anche visitare questo filo.


----------



## avok

licinio said:


> I would like someone to tell me the meaning of
> Türkiye çok güzel
> I hope it isn't anything gross; if so I apologize in advance and ignore my request!


 
*Turkey is beautiful*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

avok said:


> *Turkey is beautiful*


Well, actually, as Whodunit has _already _stated, it is "Turkey is very beautiful.", exactly.


----------



## avok

Chazzwozzer said:


> Well, actually, as Whodunit has _already _stated, it is "Turkey is very beautiful.", exactly.


 

*"Turkey is beautiful", for those who can't speak Italian  *

*"very" beautiful ... yes, you are right.  Turkey is indeed "very" beautiful  *


----------



## licinio

Thank you all. I found this commentary as a reply to my travelblog in Turkey last year
I agree: Turkey IS beautiful!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

It might have seen like I was trying to imply something, but no; the _exact _translation was what I was just trying to provide. 

*Türkiye çok güzel.
La Turchia *_è_* molto bella.
** Turkey *_is _*very beautiful.

*Anyway, I'm being too obsessed right now, I guess.


----------

